# Fresh Water Fish Riddles



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Here comes a fresh version, take a guess.

This omnivorous beauty is originated in a Black River, somewhere in South America. The male has tenacles on its head and the fish's head and body is covered with twinkling stars in a dark night.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Refresh the riddle. No hints yet.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

No answer will be provided until someone cracks it. It's relatively easy, compared to some of the hard salties.


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

L183 Starlight pleco


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacu


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm thinking FF got it!
Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, White Seam Pleco, Ancistrus dolichopterus L183 aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums
The Rio ***** is known as the Black River.
Description seemed to match?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

FishyFriend said:


> L183 Starlight pleco


Very nice, got it right, my friend!!! This is an open book(net) tests to give too much clues make it no fun, just enough to get it going....

Rio ***** area used to be the world's major supplier of freshwater decorative fishes before fish-keeping technology matured enough to breed some of the exotic species and even today wild-caught fishes are still an important business for local peoples.

The striking contrast of the white-dots on the black body makes this pleco an attractive fish to keep.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I'm thinking FF got it!
> Starlight Bristlenose Pleco, White Seam Pleco, Ancistrus dolichopterus L183 aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums
> The Rio ***** is known as the Black River.
> Description seemed to match?


You are a few seconds late!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Pacu


Nice try but no.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

This small colorful gem-like fish originates in a big island close to Australia has a name associated with a bird from Asian Subcontinent. Males are usually more colorful than females in adulthood but exceptions are sometimes common. *(M)*


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

treliantf said:


> This small colorful gem-like fish originates in a big island close to Australia has a name associated with a bird from Asian Subcontinent. Males are usually more colorful than females in adulthood but exceptions are sometimes common. *(M)*


Not from Tasmania.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Papua New Guinea?


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes. I think you know the fish. Spell it!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Peacock gudgeon


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Ha, You got it right again. I thought Tom almost got it. I can not resist to have this riddle, because your posts on this fish is so lively....


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The hint on my other thread gave it away.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Here comes fresh:
This not so colorful but aggressive fish originated in South America has a sea-going predator name and is best kept in brackish water for long term home-tank survival (M).


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Dragonfish?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

silver tipped shark?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

also known as a comumbian shark.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> Dragonfish?


Nope


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> also known as a comumbian shark.


You got it almost right, Big boy. Colombian shark, spell it right!!!!
Ariopsis seemanni - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

This is not a shark, rather it's a catfish, need brackish water to survive for long.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well ok if i must,Colombian shark.there you go


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i would like to add that this fish does best in full salt water.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

big b said:


> i would like to add that this fish does best in full salt water.


True, but it probably not so desirable in your marine tank because is not as colorful as other tankmates. The reason from my opinion is it's the shark-like profile and brackish tolerance to evade restrictions of some state laws that prohibit owing a fresh water shark.


----------

